# pork loin cooking time



## shriv (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm thinking of rubbing down a 9lb pork loin and throwing it in the smoker Saturday for dinner. I have never done a loin before. I want to get the internal temp to 165. I normally smoke my butts at 230-240 and they get to 165 in 10 hours and to 195 in 23 hours. I'm estimating 7-8 hours on the loin. Do any of you have an estimate on how long it will take to get to 165 and is that the correct temp to pull if I want to slice it like a chop?
Thanks,
Shriv


----------



## ericjeeper (Aug 13, 2009)

I have never done a whole loin. I go ahead and make my chop cuts and put a rub on each one individually. Then I smoke to 145° You can cut them with a fork. This way is much faster and I feel each cut has a bit more smoke flavor.


----------



## flash (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll agree with eric. No more that 145 to 150º internal, then wrap in heavy foil for thirty minutes. Slice and serve. 165º is too high for a pork loin. It'll be too dry.


----------



## jjmrascal (Aug 13, 2009)

For me, the loin was the hardest one to get right.  I finally found that if you cook it faster at a little higher temp ~300*, it gets done a whole lot easier and better.  It does not have a lot of fat to help it on the long, slow cooks so that is why it dries out so easily.  Definitely stick with the 155* internal temp.  Also, I usually give it a rub of olive oil before the dry rub (Rosemary, garlic, salt and pepper work great) and it goes great.  One of my favorites.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm with ^^^^^^them guys


----------



## eman (Aug 13, 2009)

Ev1 has got some good advice here . Don't take a loin over 150 b4 foiling.
 Now my tip of the day is: Put a coat on the loin. Wrap it w bacon after seasoning . Then smoke to 145 / 150 then foil an let sit for at least 30 min.


----------



## shriv (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone. How fast do you think it will cook at around 250?
shriv


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm with most of the others... Rub with Some OO then dry rub and smoke till 145-155.
My mother insists on the Loin being 165 so when I go that high I wrap in think cut bacon and it always comes out good.


----------



## burrito (Aug 14, 2009)

I did a half of the loin a few months ago.  The half took about 3.5 hours.  Here's the thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77766


----------



## olewarthog (Aug 14, 2009)

I did one recently using indirect heat instead of the SFB on my CG.  Used some hickory chips in a foil pouch. Cooking temp was probably 300+.  I did EVOO & a light dusting of salt, lemon pepper & creole seasoning. Laid out several strips of bacon, rolled it up & secured it with toothpicks. Took it to about 158, pulled & wrapped in foil.  It was pretty darn good.


----------



## pignit (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm gonna say if your cooking at 225 - 250 and going to 150 your lookin at between 3 and 4 hours. Watch it close though... they are really fast to dry out if you let them smoke too long. I'd be checkin temps after 2.5 hours.  I always try and pull mine at 150 and wrap it to let it rest.


----------

